# the best violins have been crafted in Cremona



## k_georgiadis

There is only one previous thread however referring to developing diplomatic relations. 

I am looking to translate the verb in its literal sense = to produce with great care and skill, e.g. _the best violins *have been crafted* in Cremona using high quality spruce, maple and ebony (woods)._

Many thanks!


----------



## danalto

k_georgiadis said:


> There is only one previous thread however referring to developing diplomatic relations.
> 
> I am looking to translate the verb in its literal sense = to produce with great care and skill, e.g. _the best violins *have been crafted* in Cremona using high quality spruce, maple and ebony (woods)._
> 
> Many thanks!



I'd use the verbs *creare *or *realizzare*.


----------



## Blackman

_Fatti_ sarebbe la soluzione più semplice. Anche _costruiti._


----------



## danalto

Blackman said:


> _Fatti_ sarebbe la soluzione più semplice. Anche _costruiti._



No, dai! Fatti proprio no. Si tratta di oggetti delicati, fatti a mano da un liutaio...per me *creati *è il verbo più giusto.


----------



## Blackman

Sono d'accordo, _realizzati_ addirittura meglio. Offrivo solo delle alternative. _Fatti_ non sarà del registro più alto, ma è indubbiamente quello che sono.


----------



## danalto

Blackman said:


> Sono d'accordo, _realizzati_ addirittura meglio. Offrivo solo delle alternative. _Fatti_ non sarà del registro più alto, ma è indubbiamente quello che sono.



 Indubbiamente!


----------



## k_georgiadis

Thank you both!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

"sono stati eseguiti a mano".
GS


----------



## underhouse

Perhaps, _I migliori violini sono stati realizzati artigianalmente a Cremona_.

Craftman --> Artigiano

To craft --> Realizzare artigianalmente?


----------



## danalto

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> "sono stati eseguiti a mano".
> GS



Non mi piace!  Stasera sono antipatica! _*Eseguire*_ lo userei più per qualcosa di astratto...


----------



## underhouse

danalto said:


> Non mi piace!  Stasera sono antipatica! _*Eseguire*_ lo userei più per qualcosa di astratto...


 
Concordo...


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

"costruiti con grande maestria"?
GS


----------



## Blackman

_Fabbricati_?


----------



## k_georgiadis

danalto said:


> Non mi piace!  Stasera sono antipatica! _*Eseguire*_ lo userei più per qualcosa di astratto...



I read the following sentence that refers to a sculpture:

_La *scultura* *eseguita* in duplice copia, era stata consegnata.._

Is _*eseguire *_actually the wrong choice here?


----------



## Holymaloney

k_georgiadis said:


> I read the following sentence that refers to a sculpture:
> 
> _La *scultura* *eseguita* in duplice copia, era stata consegnata.._
> 
> Is _*eseguire *_actually the wrong choice here?


Hi KG !
Actually, no, I don't think it is the wrong verb here. _'...eseguire una scultura...'_ sounds right to me (as does _'...eseguire un opera d'arte...'_ )
Anyone out there willing to chime in ?
Cheers


----------



## k_georgiadis

Thank you Holymaloney. I actually saw _eseguire _used in several other instances when referring to works of art. For example this on the website of  Galleria dell'Accademia (Firenze), referring to Michelangelo's _Il prigione - Atlante:_

_Marmo, h.cm 277. Figura allegorica eseguita tra il 1530 e il     1536 circa, destinata alla tomba di Giulio II_


----------



## Enigmista

Confermo che "eseguire" è un verbo adatto

I't's ok Holy


----------



## Holymaloney

k_georgiadis said:


> Thank you Holymaloney. I actually saw _eseguire _used in several other instances when referring to works of art. For example this on the website of Galleria dell'Accademia (Firenze), referring to Michelangelo's _Il prigione - Atlante:_
> 
> _Marmo, h.cm 277. Figura allegorica eseguita tra il 1530 e il 1536 circa, destinata alla tomba di Giulio II_


Well then, there you go  I wasn't off the mark after all teeeheee


----------



## danalto

E io insisto: un violino *eseguito*...?
Tutti i gusti son gusti!


----------



## Enigmista

danalto said:


> E io insisto: un violino *eseguito*...?
> Tutti i gusti son gusti!



Dana a me piace


----------



## johngiovanni

Il mio tentativo: "I megliori violini sono quelli creati dall'artigiano cremonese in legno di abete, di acero, e di ebano di alta qualità."


----------



## k_georgiadis

danalto said:


> E io insisto: un violino *eseguito*...?
> Tutti i gusti son gusti!



I didn't mean to start a feud!


----------



## effeundici

Guardando qualche dizionario sembra che *eseguire *abbia il significato di mettere in atto, implementare e non di costruire qualcosa.

Questo conferma anche la mia sensazione personale; non direi MAI che un oggetto è stato eseguito; piuttosto una commedia, una sinfonia ecc.


----------



## johngiovanni

Please tell me, friends, how far I am wrong: "I migliori violini del mondo sono quelli creati dai grandi maestri liutai cremonesi, realizzati in legno di abete, di acero, e di erbano di ottima qualità."


----------



## effeundici

johngiovanni said:


> Please tell me, friends, how far I am wrong: "I migliori violini del mondo sono quelli creati dai grandi maestri liutai cremonesi, realizzati in legno di abete, di acero, e di erbano di ottima qualità."


 
Except for _ebano _it's definitely an educated native sentence.


----------



## johngiovanni

effeundici said:


> Except for _ebano _it's definitely an educated native sentence.


I can live with that!  Buona notte!


----------



## danalto

johngiovanni said:


> Please tell me, friends, how far I am wrong: "I migliori violini del mondo sono quelli creati dai grandi maestri liutai cremonesi, realizzati in legno di abete, di acero, e di ebano di ottima qualità."



Ottima!



k_georgiadis said:


> I didn't mean to start a feud!



Peace & Love!


----------



## Blackman

danalto said:


> E io insisto: un violino *eseguito*...?
> Tutti i gusti son gusti!



Sono con Dan. _Eseguire_ è formalmente corretto, ma è più adatto a concetti astratti. Si esegue un'opera, per l'appunto. Si esegue anche un lavoro, ma sospetto che questo uso sia improprio.


----------



## Enigmista

Niente da dire per "realizzato" or "creato" e concordo 

Ma "eseguito" anche se può suonare male, può essere utiizzato anche per dei lavori manuali/artigianali


----------



## danalto

Enigmista said:


> Niente da dire per "realizzato" or "creato" e concordo
> 
> Ma "eseguito" anche se può suonare male, può essere utiizzato anche per dei lavori manuali/artigianali



Non è che suona male, concordo con il fatto che si può usare per dei lavori manuali/artigianali, ma è in questo contesto che secondo me ci sta come i cavoli a merenda!


----------

